# Réinitialiser un iMac G3



## Arkineus (22 Juin 2011)

Bonjour.

Je viens poster un problème de taille. Je ne sais pas trop si le sujet a sa place dans cette section, mais comme il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'un problème matériel, je me suis dit que c'était ici le mieux. Je prie les modos de bien vouloir m'excuser si ce n'est pas le bon endroit.

J'ai en ma possession un iMac première génération sous Mac OS 9.2 (j'aimerais vous donner plus d'informations, mais je ne sais pas où on les trouve). J'aimerais réinstaller complètement le système au profit d'un système 8.

Je sais que ça semble curieux comme ça, mais c'est vraiment mon souhait. J'ai récupéré un ancien imac, et le précédent utilisateur n'a pas effacé ses données. Or pour des raisons que j'ignore, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner correctement les logiciels que je veux. Je me suis donc décidé à tout reprendre à zéro.

Seulement voilà. Je ne sais pas du tout comment m'y prendre. J'ai un CD d'install et j'ai déjà tenté une réinstallation du système mais rien à faire, les données de l'ancien propriétaire demeurent.

Autre problème, j'ai lu que l'on pouvait booter l'ordi directement depuis le CD en maintenant la touche C du clavier enfoncée...j'ai essayé et ça ne marche pas.

Est ce que quelqu'un se sent d'attaque pour se faire une session de Retro Macing avec moi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2011)

Arkineus a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Je viens poster un problème de taille. Je ne sais pas trop si le sujet a sa place dans cette section, mais comme il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'un problème matériel, je me suis dit que c'était ici le mieux. Je prie les modos de bien vouloir m'excuser si ce n'est pas le bon endroit.



C'est le bon endroit (pour le système, les problèmes matériels, par contre, non, mais là ça n'en est pas).



Arkineus a dit:


> J'ai en ma possession un iMac première génération sous Mac OS 9.2 (j'aimerais vous donner plus d'informations, mais je ne sais pas où on les trouve).



Menu pomme -> Informations Système Apple : indication de modèle (mais la fréquence du processeur serait déjà un début d'indication : menu pomme -> à propos de ce Mac)



Arkineus a dit:


> J'aimerais réinstaller complètement le système au profit d'un système 8.



Pas possible, les iMac G3, en fonction du modèle, ça va du 8.1 (le tout premier) au 9.2.2 minimum



Arkineus a dit:


> Autre problème, j'ai lu que l'on pouvait booter l'ordi directement depuis le CD en maintenant la touche C du clavier enfoncée...j'ai essayé et ça ne marche pas



Normal, si c'est un CD d'une version du système non supportée par le Mac.


----------

